# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Казино

## Sanych

*Новое развлечение на форуме - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* 

Начисление денег: 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Так же планируется призовое начисление денег по праздникам и просто под хорошее настроение админа* 

*В тему пишем* - нравиться, не нравиться, баги, глюки и т. п.

*Так же* вопросы по игре и советы бывалых новичкам.

----------


## Sanych

Призовая выдача по 500$ в казино. Потренировались, теперь тратте с умом. Добавилась лотерея по принципу 3 из 25. Можете покупать билеты.

----------


## Akasey

Саныч чего в середине ставки (БлэкДжэк и Покер) выбрасывает на страницу с правилами, и скидывает некоторое количество денег?

----------


## Sanych

Глюки программы. Может будет более новая версия. Поставлю тогда.

----------


## Sanych

Перевод денег между игроками запрещён уже давно. Забыл предупредить 

*По случаю Дня освобождения Беларуси всем выдача по 5000$ на счёт в казино форума*

----------


## HARON

Чет я не врубился... И куда енти деньги потом девать?

----------


## Sanych

Как куда? Ставки за них делать и играть в казино.

----------


## Sanych

Akasey, поздравляю!!! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Хотелось бы узнать, а что собтсвенно дают вирутальные деньги на форуме ? Кроме казино

----------


## Stych

Да ничего) так просто развлечение) с компа выпадать не будут)

----------


## Sanych

> Хотелось бы узнать, а что собтсвенно дают вирутальные деньги на форуме ? Кроме казино


Деньги только под казино на форуме и сделаны.

----------


## Sanych

По случаю отпуска админа всем добавалена сумма в казино.

----------


## Sanych

Поздравляю всех с наступающими праздниками!!! Всем по 100 тыс. добавлено на счёт.

----------

